# Shit. I want to smoke again?



## Passion (May 14, 2012)

( I'm apologizing in advance for my bad english.)

It's been a little over 2 years now since I had my bad trip that changed my life forever. Little background story before I start with my question: 
2 years ago I used to like smoke joints little now and then. I decided to try to smoke with a bong. That's when it turned my life to hell. The first 
and only time I smoked from a bong I tripped really bad. Immediately after that day I got both DPDR and HPPD. (I still have both, but have
learned to kind of live it it.) After that time I have gotten panic attacks and the life just sucked for the next 6 months. Then, 6 months later, I ate
a hasch brownie and once again began tripping badly. (I felt reality looping itself. Like deja vu all over for... not an eternity. But yeah. I hope
someone gets what I mean) So.. since that day for 1,5 years ago I haven't touched the drugs. (Except alcohol)

The idiot in me can't stop wanting to try to smoke a joint. I kind of miss cannabis. I don't know if smoking a joint will make me trip again. 
Because I haven't smoked since the day I smoked that bong. I only ate a pretty big amount of hasch brownies. I never triped on joints 
before. And I am thinking of trying to do that. Just to see if I can still smoke marijuana without tripping. .____.

Is this a really stupid idea? 
... I think I forgot how horrible it felt to be stuck in an eternity of looping reality.
And that is why I want to try to smoke because I think "pshh.. that wasn't that big of a deal".. but it was. 
Gah. I really miss cannabis. REALLY. :Cc Why can't I of all people in the world tolerate it? :c

Shit. Am I stupid? 
If you've been in the same "situation" and tried to smoke afterwards, I would appreciate if you told me your story. :c


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

And they say cannabis isn't addictive.


----------



## Passion (May 14, 2012)

heartless said:


> And they say cannabis isn't addictive.


If I were addicted.. would I last a year and a half without it? :s 
(Not trying to sound bitchy. Just wondering.)


----------



## Passion (May 14, 2012)

bill said:


> Unbelievable.


:c


----------



## Passion (May 14, 2012)

I guess I am just really stupidly curious.


----------



## Passion (May 14, 2012)

Your "unbelievable" doesn't contribute to much. I got it the first time.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Dude, dont smoke it again. READ WHAT YOU JUST WROTE ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU WHEN YOU USE CANNABIS. You will probably have a bad time and continue the fun ride that is DPDR...


----------



## Passion (May 14, 2012)

MiketheAlien said:


> Dude, dont smoke it again. READ WHAT YOU JUST WROTE ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU WHEN YOU USE CANNABIS. You will probably have a bad time and continue the fun ride that is DPDR...


Yeah. You're right. I probobly shouldn't risk it anymore. :/ It just feels kind of unfair that many of my friends can smoke, and I just.. can't.


----------



## .Emma (May 5, 2011)

So on two occasions, you "tripped badly" after having a bad reaction to marijuana. Yet you want to smoke it again. I think you're answering your own questions here...

No one can make decisions for you, but I suggest you think long and hard about whether the positives outweigh the negatives. Do you think it would be worth the momentary high if you had another bad reaction to it?

Life IS unfair, but it's just weed. I'm sure there are other things to do!


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

All my friends smoke around me and I laugh at them because the amount of money and time they waste doing it. If its not in your nature to smoke than oh well.. Life doesn't owe you anything


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

DO NOT SMOKE AGAIN, bad idea trust me. I know this from experience. Anxious/dpd people react bad to weed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

As another infamous DPSH wrote

*"I just got out of a coma. I think I'm going to go bang my head against the wall 15 times"*


----------

